# Whats in your tool bag/pouch???



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

what is the following tools?
1 green robby sd
2 red robby sd
3 black robby sd


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

nolabama said:


> what is the following tools?
> 1 green robby sd
> 2 red robby sd
> 3 black robby sd


Green = R1 driver (Robertson, or recessed Square)
Red = R2 driver
Black = R3 driver

I carry a 5-gallon bucket, with all of the following ( and usually then some):



2 pairs of side cutters
diagonal cutters
needle-nose pliers
2 wire strippers
utility knife
30 foot tape measure
10-in-one driver
6-in-one threader
split-blade screw-holding driver
several wood chisels
torpedo level
¼" T-handle allen wrench
5/16" T-handle allen wrench
3/8" T-handle allen wrench
Folding Allen wrench set
4 different flat blade screwdrivers
R1 and R2 drivers
9 different but drivers, sizes from ¼" to 5/8"
4 different stubbys
4 Phillips drivers
Conduit driver/reamer
"bx" cutter
hammer
Ideal Vol-Con
2 different plug-in receptacle testers
various screws, wirenuts, and other assorted junk that needs to be purged on an occasional basis​
New Ideal freebie channel-lock type pliers just received from Aiken 
Yeah, that bucket can get a bit heavy at times, but it serves its purpose. I have #12 wire laced around the perimeter to hold many of the screw/nut drivers up on the inside of the bucket to make for better utilization of the space. :whistling2:


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

nolabama said:


> what is the following tools?
> 1 green robby sd
> 2 red robby sd
> 3 black robby sd


Wondering the same thing.

In my pouch:
1. 6-in-1 SD
2. Phillips Head
3. Flat Head
4. Wire Strippers
5. Linemans
6. Channies
7. Needlenose
8. small crescent wrench
9. Tester
10. Tin Snips (sometimes)
11. Sidecutters
12. Tape (red, white, black)
13. Measuring Tape
14. Sharpie and Pencil
15. Torpedo level

Case
1. Two drills
2. DeWalt drill bit set
3. Klien Tapping tool
4. Hex socket set
5. Standard and metric socket sets
6. 2' level
7. (3) Step bits
8. Knockout set
9. Receptacle GFCI tester
10. (2) Fluke meters
11. Hammer
12. Ugly's book
13. NEC '08
14. calculator
15. Whatever I'm forgetting 

Few other things that I'm forgetting.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

1/4", 5/16", 11/32", 3/8" nutdrivers
1/4", 5/16" long nutdrivers
#2 x 4", 7" phillips sd
#1 x 3" phillips sd
1/8" x 3" sd
1/8" x 5" sd
3/16" x 4" sd
1/4" x 4" sd
5/16" x 5"sd
3/8" x 6" sd
#2 x 4" robertson
med. holding sd
9" linemans w/crimp jaw
8" dikes
mc/bx nipper
8" needlenose
9" cable cutter
10" channel locks
multi tool stripper
maglite 3 "aa"
8" adjustable wrench
5/16"-3/4" gear wrenches (4 sizes per wrench)
(2) pair jumpers
magnifing glass
no dog 5" level
carflex cutter
conduit sd/reamer
beating sd
wire marker number roll
assorted phasing tape br,or,y,rd,bl,wh,gr
awl
5/32" long allen wrench
allen wrench set "L"
folding allens (small, large set)
5/16" T allen wrench
6 in 1 tap
(2) pens
(3) sharpies bl, bk, rd
Fluke T-5 1000
fuse puller
small note pad
utility knife
volt ticker

and that's the carry pouch


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Used a five gallon bucket for years. Only the basic stuff. 1/10th of what you guys carry. I now have a tool bag my wife gave me for some holiday or birthday or something. I like it as it has many pockets and big enough for a hack saw if needed.

I hate tool pouches. So heavy. But they do save time, I will say that. Rather walk back ...lol


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

A picture worth a 1000 words and I am too lazy to type.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> 1/4", 5/16", 11/32", 3/8" nutdrivers
> 1/4", 5/16" long nutdrivers
> #2 x 4", 7" phillips sd
> #1 x 3" phillips sd
> ...


I didn't see your new gold plated Ideal linesman's pliers on the list...do you have a special case for them? :laughing:


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

Here's mine:



nut driver set, 1/4" to 1/2"
10-in-1
needle nose w/ #12 & #14 stripping hole
9" linesmans
dikes
8' adjustable
channellock 426s, 420's and 440's
utility knife
sta-kon pliers
wire strippers w/romex stripper
wire strippers for wicked small wire (to 26 AWG)
allen wrenches
drill bit/tap set
cab tip screw driver, 4"
cab tip screw driver, 6"
cab tip, skinny 6"
#2 phillips, 4"
#3 phillips, 6"
beater screw driver
hammer
punch down tool
flashlight
torpedo level
key hole saw
cable cutters
holding screw driver
stubby cab tip screw driver
right angled cab tip/phillips screw driver
1 7/32" KO
7/8" unibit
various sockets & 3/8" ratchet
5/16", 3/8", 7/16", 1/2", 9/16", 5/8" wrenches
25' tape measure
terminating screw driver
1/4", 5/16" and 3/8" nut driver bits
phillips screw driver bits
cable TV crimping tool
Fluke t5-600
stud finder
ideal 61-051 outlet tester
awl
assorted phase tape
black tape
small scissors
For service work, I leave most of that in the truck and just carry my needle nose, 10-in-1 and t5-600 :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

brian john said:


> A picture worth a 1000 words and I am too lazy to type.


 
Brian John

I am a droolin badly !!

Looking at tool **** catalogues is great BUT to actually see all those babes posing round your fire place is just swell !!!:laughing:

Thanks :thumbup:

Chris


----------



## excellencee (Feb 20, 2008)

I usually run a little lighter than most.

Linesmans pliers
Dikes
strippers
knife
10-in-1 
beater screwdriver
sharpie
glowstick
handgun (for the late night jobs)


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

Gatorback tool rig w/
Ideal 9-1/4 linemans
Ideal 6in1 SD w/robby bit
Ideal 6in1 SD standard
Ideal long nose pliers
Klein angle head dikes
Knipex 6" Cobra pliers
Klein can wrench
Ideal deburring/fitting driver
Ideal straight blade beater SD
Fluke voltick
Ideal utility knife
Klein hookbill shinning knife
Fluke T5-600
Bosch Impactor
Greenlee 3" conduit level
Ideal 25' tape w/magnetic end
Retractable Sharpie
#2 pencil
Streamlight AA LED flashlight


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Every day 'grab-bag'

I have just reorganised this at the weekend as I was getting sick of carrying the rest of the gear around and not using it...now it stays in the car

#1 modulo driver
#2 modulo driver
set of Irazola drivers
Bahco side cuttters
Kew Tech Linemans
Ratchet crimper
5m tape with magnetic end
dry wall saw
fluke t500
voltstick
record cable croppers
penknife set of allen keys
security bit set and Wiha 1/4" driver
hammer
1000v hacksaw
CK cableknife
Knipex cable knife
Knipex needle nose pliers
Locknut/bush wrench set
wide jaw adjustable Bahco spanner
8,10,13mm ratchet wrench
ditto Accesa box wrench
magnetic pickup tool
leathering driver
socket tester
plastic vernier gauge
10mm 1000v nut spinner
LED torch
Water pump pliers
1" paint brush
various lock-outs
sharpie
pencil
notebook

There are pictures of the rest of my kit somewhere on here but I cannot find the link as yet


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Found it


----------



## smokinmattr (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Mountain Electrician said:


> I didn't see your new gold plated Ideal linesman's pliers on the list...do you have a special case for them? :laughing:


Actually yes, I have a small zipper pouch that I use for troubleshooting, they live in there now.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

excellencee said:


> I usually run a little lighter than most.
> 
> Linesmans pliers
> Dikes
> ...


 
I would have figured it was for shooting trouble


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Trimix-leccy said:


> Found it


 
All that insulated stuff makes me jealous.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

smokinmattr said:


>


 
Someone just gave me one of those riggers bags. Do you like it?


----------



## smokinmattr (Aug 7, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> Someone just gave me one of those riggers bags. Do you like it?


Yeah, I've had it for several years and it's held up well. Like a bucket though, it can get filled up with crap pretty quick. :laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Trim I have the first generation of the Megger amp meter, though hardly ever use it. Never really needed it and while it may be accurate I never trusted it. Though I have no reason for that statement.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

Heres my arsenal. Didnt want to spread em out.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

brian john said:


> A picture worth a 1000 words and I am too lazy to type.


Hey Brian... Is that little bosch driver worth the money?

~Matt


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

Heres mine. http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll89/ABCTechnical/P1050783.jpg


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

Trimix-leccy said:


> Found it


Christ Tri, how many Butt sets do you need fella?
Also how much was all that insu stuff?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I like the Bosch but just switched to the Rigid more versitle


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

brian john said:


> I like the Bosch but just switched to the Rigid more versitle


 
The Ridgid mini drill or impact? I have all the Boschs, I find the impactor (10.8v) is the best all around.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Ecopat said:


> Christ Tri, how many Butt sets do you need fella?
> Also how much was all that insu stuff?


1 Butt is for ISDN [the one on the left]
other is for PSTN lines
got another Banana phone somewhere

Yellow Tapper box is just an older 'backup unit'

As for the Insulated stuff...I did not post the pics of all the stuff I have; just a selection:laughing:

*Insulated tools....because you're worth it!! :thumbup:*

_All that gear and what did I use today???? A 10mm ratchet spanner and set of bolt croppers and nowt else all day [installing cable basket]...a nice easy stressless day all round really:thumbsup:_


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

*Ecopat...just for you*


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Boy you guys have gotten carried away with safety all those insulated tools to install 1 - 9 volt battery?


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

Tri, how much was all that insulated stuff.
I like those kind of days where you just can get on with it. No headaches or hassles.
Do you use the same tool supplier & who do you use?

Sorry for all the questions mate.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Ecopat said:


> Tri, how much was all that insulated stuff.
> I like those kind of days where you just can get on with it. No headaches or hassles.
> Do you use the same tool supplier & who do you use?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions mate.


Some from Clydesdale, some I.T., some Boddington- Lemp BUT believe it or not mosy of it is from ebay or bankrupt stock from auctions and contractors wrapping up.

The BEST buy was the 1000v socket set and torque wrench [cost about £85 ish:thumbup:]
Never paid more than £3 for a spanner. Set was built up over about 5 years but some of it is much older. Everything is very well looked after as you can tell from the photos. Damaged tools get 'de-insulated' and returned to normal use, as they are of a far better quality than most of the available stuff on the market. There are more pics but it gets a bit boring after a while:laughing:


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

Not to me it doesnt, Im a tool hound. 

Bankrupt stock, never crossed my mind to even look at that avenue, cheers trimix.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I need to start looking around for some bankruptcy sales I guess. I want to build up a supply for my own personal use.


----------



## daddymack (Jun 3, 2008)

Trimix-leccy said:


> Found it


 
Looks like you need your tool bag insured. An insulated hacksaw? Dude, shut it off:thumbup:


----------



## jfwfmt (Jul 5, 2008)

*My carry bag*


Burndy Hytool stripper, crimper, screw cutter, thread chaser
Klein crimper, cutter
Buchanan crimper
Klein 9" NE style lineman's w/ fishtape puller
Klein 8" needlenose w/#12 stripper
Ideal diagonal cutters
Klein "channellocks"
5" hemostats
4" flush cutting diagionals
Eagle plastic fuse pullers
Klein BX cable cutting pliers
Klein Ergo strippers #12 -- #6
Klein Ergo strippers #18 -- #10
Fiskars cable splicer's scissors
8" Craftsman professional "crescent" wrench
Craftsman ratchet screwdriver
5,5.5,6,7,8,10, & 12mm nut driver bits
3/16,1/4,9/32,5/16,11/32,3/8, & 7/16" nut driver bits
Phillips #1,2 & 3 bits
Straight 4-5 & 10-12 bits
Robertson 1,2 & 3 bits
 
Klein 11-in-1 screwdriver
Klein 1/8"x6 screwdriver
GB 1000V 3/16" straight / P2 blades
Craftsman 1/4"x8 red/black screwdriver (beater)
Bluepoint 8"x1/8" drift pin (REAL beater)
rat tail file
triangular file
Klein awl
Greenlee conduit bending level
Klein 25'x1" magnetic-tipped measuring tape
Fluke 322 clamp on ammeter cat III
Greenlee GT-65 voltage detector / continuity detector / tickee cat IV
2 sets Fluke leads w/test probes & alligator clips
Fluke 62 mini IR therometer
GB outlet & GFCI tester
1 11" tie wrap (you never know when you need a third hand)
Strong rare earth magnet
1 pair 500V rubber gloves w/protector, baby powder, & bag
1 lockout lock
2 lockout tags, 1 w/ magnet
1 small digital camera
Small ball peen hammer


----------



## Mach (Dec 17, 2007)

daddymack said:


> Looks like you need your tool bag insured. An insulated hacksaw? Dude, shut it off:thumbup:


I just seen that insulated hacksaw:laughing:, I almost spit my beer on my computer. I am still jealous.


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

Here goes - I can't believe I'm doing this. How do you post pix here? I have a Canon digi camera.

belt - klein leather pouch, belt, some kind of leather nailbag
lineman plier
diagonals
long nose
T stripper
little channies
10N1
5/16x6
3/16x6
16' tape
small checkpoint level
ideal recep tester 
fluke volt pen
Fluke T5 1000
little pocket screwdriver w/ magnet on top ( I tend to drop little metal things )
razor knife
maglight

Leather Tool Carrier ( I think its Ideal )

nutdriver set, 7 or 8 of them
awl
#1x3, #2x4, #3x6 phillips
tin snips
4 Klein ratchet wrenches
Klein ratchet cable cutter
cable cutter
fuse puller
big flashlight
files x 2
beater (Klein 5/16x6) I got with my first tool kit over 20 years ago - I know this because its a square shank and there's a hole blown in the side of the shank from a ... learning experience. nuf said
small T stripper
430 channies x 2
440 channies
hex key sets x 2 ( big, small )
8' & 10" adjustable wrench
wallboard saw 
Klein splicer kit - scissor, knife, holster
sewing needle
Klein crimp tool
T&B 25M crimper
xtra set of dikes

canvas bag
hammer
hacksaw
chalk line
25' tape
14 volt cordless, charger, extra battery
bigger level
3/8 Klein socket set ( someone gave it to me )
misc 3/8 hex bit sockets
3 lockouts ( 1 big, 2 small, padlocks )
plastic tube with misc small drillbits
DTAPKIT
small Greenlee knockout set 
heatshrink gun
Greenlee fishtape
small zip pouch ( kept in the canvas bag )

unibits x 2, magnetic bit holders, small drill bits, 7/8,1-1/8,1-3/8 hole saws, couple of punches, screwdriver bits, auger bits, line level, scribe, stubby screwdrivers. 

Also have a brief case I carry small tools in - mosly Xcelite, Klein, Weller soldering stuff, coax / CAT 5, etc.
A Cementex insulated tool kit in another brief case along with a T&B TBM6 crimper and dies in its own case.

Test
Fluke 187 multimeter
Fluke 336 current clamp
Fluke 43B
Megger MIT 420 ( new )
AEMC rotation meter
AEMC ground resistance tester
misc test leads, several current clamps, Fluke flex clamp.
toner kit


----------



## daddymack (Jun 3, 2008)

I notice some of you carry a lot of meters and testers. Where i'mfrom the contractor provides those things. Not sure but I think if you use your personal meter/tester and it fails and you get hurt. Workers comp won't cover it.

I carry a T-1000, tick tracer etc for general stuff, but when testing gear and the like I use a company provided thats been tested.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

daddymack said:


> I notice some of you carry a lot of meters and testers. Where i'mfrom the contractor provides those things. Not sure but I think if you use your personal meter/tester and it fails and you get hurt. Workers comp won't cover it.
> 
> I carry a T-1000, tick tracer etc for general stuff, but when testing gear and the like I use a company provided thats been tested.


Around this area JW's are expected to have atleast an 800A clamp on meter, most contractors do not provide meters, aside from megger's

But then again if you are the contractor it makes it all a little different:laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

We supply our men all their test equipment, and calibration is completed once a year. We supply apprentices with a complete set of tools, these are mine and must be returned if they leave before one year at one year these tolls become theirs.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I lug this from the truck to the job.










Then the tools I use the most are stored in the little blue bag. (socks, boots, and KISS cd excluded)










The rest of these tools normally stay at the bottom or in the side compartments of the orange bag.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Add a Fluke 41 PQA, a 123 and the 1507, and that's a rap


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

*Go ahead, say it,.......*

First person gets a prize..........:whistling2:


----------



## Mach (Dec 17, 2007)

76nemo said:


> First person gets a prize..........:whistling2:


Do you use those? 

Remember you can't just pull things of the rack at the supply house for a picture :laughing:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

You won! Or I get, "Does your wife clean them for you?",..."Buy that yesterday?"

Naw, it's called OCD laced with Goo-Gone:thumbup: And of course I don't let anyone use my tools!!!!!!!!!


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

76nemo said:


> And of course I don't let anyone use my tools!!!!!!!!!


Even your alter egos?


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> Even your alter egos?


 
Meaning?:blink:


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice to see a lot of Fluke stuff.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

76nemo said:


> Meaning?:blink:


 
Of the trio me, myself, and I, we all get along and share. All the stuff in the picture seems virginal. Those factory twist ties don't hold up well enough to be used.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> Of the trio me, myself, and I, we all get along and share. All the stuff in the picture seems virginal. Those factory twist ties don't hold up well enough to be used.


 
Nice call, because at the time the velcro's, the C550 bag not shown, and the 116/62 were new. Someone had asked elsewhere what I bought for a tool bag and how much it would tote. I spread it out and snapped one. Tool **** you call it? FYI, those wraps are about 70 cents a piece in a five pack.


See the 87-3 in the picture? That went through almost a year at a nasty textile mill in NC. If I am in nasty environments, the guts of a machine, crappy weather, etc., then Zip-Loc quart size freezer bags are worth their weight in gold. Maybe you are one of the ones to call me feminine for keeping my equipment that clean, and that is fine by me. I take good pride in the investments I put forth. I take care of them as I expect they perform for me. On another note, if you can't live with a filthy looking meter like myself, all of Flukes holsters are now replaceable. I had to replace my 1520's while working in that same hole, as well as the 87-3's when it was all over. Ink is relentless. Hey, for $16, she looked like I had just bought her again:thumbsup:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

76nemo said:


> Nice call, because at the time the velcro's, the C550 bag not shown, and the 116/62 were new. Someone had asked elsewhere what I bought for a tool bag and how much it would tote. I spread it out and snapped one. Tool **** you call it? FYI, those wraps are about 70 cents a piece in a five pack.
> 
> 
> See the 87-3 in the picture? That went through almost a year at a nasty textile mill in NC. If I am in nasty environments, the guts of a machine, crappy weather, etc., then Zip-Loc quart size freezer bags are worth their weight in gold. Maybe you are one of the ones to call me feminine for keeping my equipment that clean, and that is fine by me. I take good pride in the investments I put forth. I take care of them as I expect they perform for me. On another note, if you can't live with a filthy looking meter like myself, all of Flukes holsters are now replaceable. I had to replace my 1520's while working in that same hole, as well as the 87-3's when it was all over. Ink is relentless. Hey, for $16, she looked like I had just bought her again:thumbsup:


 
And for what it's worth, I DON'T SHARE. I bought all of my equipment. If they fail, I fork it out, not you or Joe. Even working on a team, I am sorry, I may like you like a brother, but you grab your own or from your leader. I have lost too many tools by being too nice!!!!


----------



## Mach (Dec 17, 2007)

76nemo said:


> And for what it's worth, I DON'T SHARE. I bought all of my equipment. If they fail, I fork it out, not you or Joe. Even working on a team, I am sorry, I may like you like a brother, but you grab your own or from your leader. I have lost too many tools by being too nice!!!!


you are 100% correct. I once let a guy use my 9s I went to go get them and he was pulling wire he had the pull string wrapped around the insulation part of my 9s and pulling wire that way. I had a few choice words to the guy, He didn't understand what I was mad about. I have also had about $100 worth of test leads stolen.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Mach said:


> you are 100% correct. I once let a guy use my 9s I went to go get them and he was pulling wire he had the pull string wrapped around the insulation part of my 9s and pulling wire that way. I had a few choice words to the guy, He didn't understand what I was mad about. I have also had about $100 worth of test leads stolen.


 

Ahhhh, one of my hardest tasks, that is to keep my gear in eyesight, or keep it locked up! I used to let other of my brothers in the field use my equipment, but when they brought it back looking like it needed replacement, I stopped. I cherish what I own.

On another note, look at brian john's equipment. It's well seasoned, but do you think he allows his equipment to be loaners? I think not.

Don't label me as greedy, label me as being responsible for my own equipment. Don't fret on me for how I baby it!


----------



## Mach (Dec 17, 2007)

76nemo said:


> Ahhhh, one of my hardest tasks, that is to keep my gear in eyesight, or keep it locked up! I used to let other of my brothers in the field use my equipment, but when they brought it back looking like it needed replacement, I stopped. I cherish what I own.
> 
> On another note, look at brian john's equipment. It's well seasoned, but do you think he allows his equipment to be loaners? I think not.
> 
> Don't label me as greedy, label me as being responsible for my own equipment. Don't fret on me for how I baby it!


Most tools are some type of PPE (PERSONAL protective equipment) I don't want chucks of insulation taken out of my leads, I don;t want my 9s used as a hammer, or my cabinet screw driver used as a dart.


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

76 nemo, it is nice to see that you look after your kit & I agree wholeheartedly with you as far as loaning goes.
At the end of the day your tools are your livlihood.


----------



## Apprenticewannabe (Apr 30, 2009)

*Enlighten my ignorance, please?*

Trying to figure out what a 'terminating screwdriver' is... it's on my tool list of apprentice tools and I haven't got a clue! Can't even seem to find it on the web. Thanks!:blink:


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Apprenticewannabe said:


> Trying to figure out what a 'terminating screwdriver' is... it's on my tool list of apprentice tools and I haven't got a clue! Can't even seem to find it on the web. Thanks!:blink:


Some call it a "control screwdriver". It's a real small flat head.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

is it possibly this?










http://cgi.ebay.com/KLEIN-TOOLS-VDV...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

i think its the ones you use for thermostats and such


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> i think its the ones you use for thermostats and such


 
A tweaker


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

mikeh32 said:


> is it possibly this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Not even close, try this
http://www.stanleysupplyservices.com/images/p/423-550.01.L.jpg


----------



## acmax (Apr 20, 2009)

*Isle 5 home depot*

WOW, carring around that many tools has to get tiring
1 Sidecutters 
2 6 in 1 Kline screwdriver
3 Flute pocket volt tester
4 Box cutter

and park my truck as close to the work as possible.


----------



## Shaffer87 (Feb 11, 2009)

Basic Carry

Greenlee level
Stanley rock saw
Tin snips
Led maglite
carpenter's pencil, sharpie, pen
extra apex with #2 philips
extra sawzall blade bi-metal
1/4 drill bit, 3/8 drill bit, Unibit
Stanley fat max extreme 25'
Stanley Box cutter
Klein philips, standard, trim, beater.
Klein 1/4, 5/16, 3/8, 7/16
Klein Linemans, *****, needlenose, pump pliers, reamer.
Ideal strippers
Channellock baby channies.
Santronics ac sensor.
Black tape
Colored tape for marking
Asortment of screws, 6/32s and 8/32s (magnet)
Super tan red and yellow wire nuts.
One Blue wire nut
2 3/4 KO fillers, 2 1/2 KO fillers
Ground tails
Zip ties

I think thats it...


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Apprenticewannabe said:


> Trying to figure out what a 'terminating screwdriver' is... it's on my tool list of apprentice tools and I haven't got a clue! Can't even seem to find it on the web. Thanks!:blink:


 
Wow... what a tool to be on the apprentice tool list. I doubt that will get much use for a couple of years
good luck!


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Let's see. Work tools are in the gang box on the job, but think I can remember.... 

torpedo level
no dog level
16' tape
6' stick rule
kleins (actually channel locks, but you know what I mean)
3 or 4 pair channel locks
box cutter
strippers
misc nut drivers
1/2 and 3/4 hole saw
several misc drill bits
lead anchor set tool
drop in set tools
2 flat head
2 philips
1 robertson
terminating screwdrivers, flat and philips
adj square
pencils
sharpies
dikes
notepad
leather gloves (contractor requires them worn)
several open end wrenchs
tin snips
conduit reamer
voltage tester
probably a couple others that do not get real frequent use ratting around on the bottom


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

[/ATTACH]

here's my stuff...I got it all in my tool pouch, rarely have to go into the bag.

keyhole saw
10&1
trim screwdriver
*****
box cutter
needle nose
5/16 nut driver
control srewdriver and control philipps
mini mag
gree lee wiggy
silver/blue sharpie
pencils
strippers
channel locks
medium flathead and phillips
flucke meter
black tape...good to go!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

...and a pair of Klien's, sidecutters!


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I dont have a pic of my current tool bag, but heres my meter and megger:










Oh, and I havent used the temp probe yet - so no useless comments about the factory twist tie.

~Matt


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I dont have a pic of my current tool bag, but heres my meter and megger:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like having lots of electrical toys! Were is your O'scope?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

drsparky said:


> I like having lots of electrical toys! Were is your O'scope?


 
Lots of electrical toys??? That looks very basic to me other than the assortment of probes. You don't carry a digital meter for ohms, amps, voltage and a megger daily?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Lots of electrical toys??? That looks very basic to me other than the assortment of probes. You don't carry a digital meter for ohms, amps, voltage and a megger daily?


I do - its in my bag. I carry a t5-100 and now a T+ pro - thanks to you actually. I really like the T+, but still need the T5 for current measurements.


I wish I had an O scope, but now a days I can barly afford my monthly bills.

~Matt


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

you guys work allot of industrial? I'm the resi-light commercial type so what I have is pretty basic, or since I live in the south, just "dumb and uneducated ******* stuff" as some other posters would have you believe, but I digress...


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

BuzzKill said:


> you guys work allot of industrial? I'm the resi-light commercial type so what I have is pretty basic, or since I live in the south, just "dumb and uneducated ******* stuff" as some other posters would have you believe, but I digress...


 buzz, i dont know why the rest of the country thinks we're all just a bunch of inbred, trailer-trash, p/u truck drivin, beer drinkin,gun-totin, cussin, dirty, .... wait, thats me!!!! but we did give the world JIMMY CARTER..... WAIT !!! forget i mentioned him. sorry.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

well we got B. Hussein Obama, from Chicago, or Hawaii, or Kenya or whereever, so I guess that coutns!


----------



## paul_arc (Mar 31, 2009)

just what I have in my bags, I try to keep it simple to save weight:

1 stripers
2 *****
3 knife
4 linemans
5 needle nose
6 10 in 1
7 control sd
8 jab saw
9 level
10 file
11 tape measure
12 hammer
13 4" flat blade sd
14 6" flat blade beater
15 static tester


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I do - its in my bag. I carry a t5-100 and now a T+ pro - thanks to you actually. I really like the T+, but still need the T5 for current measurements.
> 
> 
> I wish I had an O scope, but now a days I can barly afford my monthly bills.
> ...


I'm glad you like the T+ pro, I carry that or the T5-1000 depending if I need an amp reading as well as voltage. I find them must have items. I just thought calling your stuff "a lot of toys" was funny.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> I'm glad you like the T+ pro, I carry that or the T5-1000 depending if I need an amp reading as well as voltage. I find them must have items. I just thought calling your stuff "a lot of toys" was funny.


yeah, heck, that isnt even a tenth of my toys! :thumbsup:

~Matt


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

The only thing I need, a Klein 98002BT.:thumbsup:


----------



## paul_arc (Mar 31, 2009)

drsparky said:


> The only thing I need, a Klein 98002BT.:thumbsup:


:laughing: I didnt think anyone actually bought that, do you have the BBQ set also?:thumbsup:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

There's a barbeque set, too? What's in it?


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> There's a barbeque set, too? What's in it?


Klein cat no. 98222


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

BuzzKill said:


> There's a barbeque set, too? What's in it?


Just these










There is a thermos too. But I don know how good it is.


EDIT, damn beat to it.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

I just got one of those Cordura CLC 20 pocket electricians tool pouches from Home Depot. Just switched all the tools over from my Klein 5165 leather pouch, which is for sale now PM me if interested ill send a pic then.

So in my everyday carry pouch is:

1/4",5/16",11/32",3/8",7/16",1/2" nut drivers.
#2x4" SD 
1/4"x4 SD
5/16"x6 SD with reamer
5/16"x6 Stanley Demo-Driver beater SD
1/8"x6 screw holding SD
1/8"x6 SD
3/8"x8 beater SD
Ideal 7in1 twist-a-nut SD
Klein 10in1 SD with 6" magnetic 5/16" nutsetter on end
Straight aviation snips
8" adjustable wrench
6" adjustable wrench
6in1 tap tool
scratch awl
crimping tool
8"needle nose
torpedo level
Bypass wire cutters
10" pump pliers
linesmans
angled head *****
jab saw
Reflex t-strippers
utility knife
folding allen keys (small set)
folding allen keys (large set)
#2, 1/4" stubby SD's
1/4", 5/16" stubby nut drivers
25ft tape measure
Fluke volt-tick
LED flashlight
markers/pen/pencils
3 mini screwdrivers (was 4 piece set, lost 1)

and thats about it, everyting else including the TE bag stays in the truck.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Jeff000 said:


> Just these
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The thermos works well. - The only legal way to drink a screwdriver on the job.:laughing:

~Matt


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

paul_arc said:


> :laughing: I didnt think anyone actually bought that, do you have the BBQ set also?:thumbsup:


The BBQ set doesn't fit in my tool pouch.


----------



## DixieElectrician (Aug 24, 2015)

smokinmattr said:


>


Where did you buy the black pouch?


----------



## badreligion9265 (Jul 16, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/Greenlee-0258...p/B002JASH72/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------

